# longest you've had a mantis live?



## vafan13 (Oct 4, 2008)

In light of my mantid's coming demise, I began to wonder: What is the _longest_ someone on here has had a mantis live?


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2008)

Right now I have a giant shield who has been an adult for six months. I think she was a nymph for two or three more months. So she is close to nine months old. Still going strong.


----------



## Giosan (Oct 4, 2008)

Our Sphodromantis lineola ('beestje') lived 18 months. (from hatching) she would have lived longer but she got eaten by another S. lineola. (Beestje escaped and sneaked into her enclosure... :mellow: )


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 4, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Our Sphodromantis lineola ('beestje') lived 18 months. (from hatching) she would have lived longer but she got eaten by another S. lineola. (Beestje escaped and sneaked into her enclosure... :mellow: )


!!! yikes.. that sucked :mellow: 

rimends me of a H.mem. sneaking into anothe H.mem. encosure.. i found then in threat pose watching eachother  

mine longest lived was ten months. a male H.mem. ('charlie'). i got him from L3. he was adult in 4 months and lived another six months.

Brownie(theother male) lived i bit shorter(9 months and a week.).


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 4, 2008)

She just died two days ago, but my female ghost was about 15 months old when she died. I'm a little down about that.

Both of my females Orchids are over a year old, one recently died though.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 4, 2008)

Ghosts seem to live the longest. Since I usually keep them pretty cool, it takes about 4 to even 6 months to reach adult hood, and they seem to live forever as adults...


----------



## king_frog (Oct 4, 2008)

I currently have an African that has been adult for 6 months  . Still going strong, kinda...


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Our Sphodromantis lineola ('beestje') lived 18 months. (from hatching) she would have lived longer but she got eaten by another S. lineola. (Beestje escaped and sneaked into her enclosure... :mellow: )


Don't want to get off topic but how does a mantis "sneak" into another mantids enclosure.


----------



## vafan13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Rick said:


> Don't want to get off topic but how does a mantis "sneak" into another mantids enclosure.


With skill, of course.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 5, 2008)

23yroldkid said:


> With skill, of course.


Mantis kung fu?


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 5, 2008)

The longest I had was when one of my Tarachodes, sp. died at 13 months.  They seem to average around a year.


----------



## Giosan (Oct 6, 2008)

Rick said:


> Don't want to get off topic but how does a mantis "sneak" into another mantids enclosure.


Well.. you see. We have split one enclosure in 2 halves. There were no hole except for one, through wich no adult lineola could go. It was also in the lowest corner. Well... I was away that day and my dad called me to say one was eaten. When i got home i searched the enclosure for other holes but found none. Only that little split... Beestje was also pretty fat because she had to lay an ooth. The stubborn little beast! Now her curiosity got her killed :huh:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Oct 6, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Our Sphodromantis lineola ('beestje') lived 18 months. (from hatching) she would have lived longer but she got eaten by another S. lineola. (Beestje escaped and sneaked into her enclosure... :mellow: )


WOW!!! Ive never heard of any mantis that lived that long!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 6, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> WOW!!! Ive never heard of any mantis that lived that long!!!


probably including nymph stages.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 7, 2008)

The first mantis I raised from a nymph was a male Chinese and he lived a little over 11 months. Seemed painfully short then, but for that species and gender I now consider that a blessing in time.

My oldest mantis though was my ghost mantis Spook. He lived a little over a year.


----------



## Birdfly (Oct 7, 2008)

_Deroplatys desiccata_, They hatched mid 2006, matured in 2007 and my last female died in may 2008.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 7, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> _Deroplatys desiccata_, They hatched mid 2006, matured in 2007 and my last female died in may 2008.


Another reason why deroplatys rules.


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 5, 2008)

The longest living mantis I had was Chinese. Wow!! she lived two months over the one year period!!! I was like, wow you are sure hanging in there!! but, of course as her days neared end she began to lose coordination and such so i hand fed her right up to the end!!! My boys did not want to flush her so they buried her outside the complex in a grassy area by this big tree and put a shiny stone over the spot to mark it!!!


----------

